# Temp Residency Permit Application within SA



## Dizzyminx (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello there

I'm currently in SA on a 90 day tourist stamp - I have been with my South African Life Partner for five years - would it be possible to apply for a Temporary Residency Permit whilst I am in SA or would I have to apply from a foreign country? Would using a residency application service help? Would it be possible to apply for Permanent Residency or must I do the TP first?

Any advice, suggestions and guidance would be greatfully received. Thank you!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Dizzyminx said:


> Hello there
> 
> I'm currently in SA on a 90 day tourist stamp - I have been with my South African Life Partner for five years - would it be possible to apply for a Temporary Residency Permit whilst I am in SA or would I have to apply from a foreign country? Would using a residency application service help? Would it be possible to apply for Permanent Residency or must I do the TP first?
> 
> Any advice, suggestions and guidance would be greatfully received. Thank you!


You can apply for TR within SA as long as you do it before your 90 days are up. If you have been in a 'Spousal Relationship' (and can prove this) with your life partner for more than 5 years then you can apply for the PR at the same time. Just remember that if your TR expires whilst awaiting the PR you must get a new TR until the PR is granted.

I have said this before but will do so again, stay away from visa/permit agents. They are usually not very good and very expensive. If you want assistance then always use a known immigration lawyer. Legal Man on this forum may be able to assist you as he is such a lawyer. Otherwise I can recommend the firm that I used for my permits, Eisenberg and Associates. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You may definitely apply while still in South Africa. Saartjie is also correct - you may apply for Permanent Residency at the same time, provided you have the necessary proof of cohabitation and shared financial responsibility for the period of your life partnership.


----------

